# What Exactly Is A Diver?



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys, is there a definition of what a diver is?

I see loads on fleabay that look like dress watches. I know it's advantageous for searching reasons

to chuck as many "words" in the title as you can, but........

Loads of watches are 100/200m jobbies but IMVVHO still dress watches.

I read somewhere that the only true waterproof watches had a screw down crown, but technology has moved on a bit.

I thought a "vintage diver" was someone like Larry "Buster" Crabbe... :bb:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Oh Yessss it's a marketing ploy with flyboy sellers. As soon as the word Military or Diver(s) is mentioned prices are usually much higher and the watch much more sought after!

Watch flyboy as most of the stuff is CRAP imo h34r:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

> I thought a "vintage diver" was someone like Larry "Buster" Crabbe... :bb:


I believe that would be _Lionel _Crabbe...... last seen near the _Ordkhonikidze_... or possibly in the USSR?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

A tru "Diver's" watch must meet or exceed the spec ISO 6425.

if it doesn't - it isn't.

Diver's watch standard


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Chris, recently there was a piece on the TV where an ex member of the Russian underwater special services claimed he was the one to see off Lionel.

He showed the knife he said he used to cut his throat.

Still sends shivers down my spine.

Horrible


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Imo a TRUE Diver's watch should have a screwed down crown, screwed down caseback and screwed down glass, and the glass should be thick but slightly recessed.

Regs

BrY


----------

